# kuchařka



## Encolpius

Ahoj vespolek, hledám český výraz pro druh závěsu na stěnu v kuchyních používaný dříve. Naše babička to měla také, a jelikož články uvádí, že tento druh závěsu byl rozšířen v celé střední Evropě, myslím si, že máte na to také nějaký výraz. Můj slovník uvádí kuchařku, ale nevím. Díky moc za spolupráci.


----------



## winpoj

Odpověď nevím, ale "kuchařka" to opravdu bude stěží.


----------



## Garin

Ale ovšem, že se tomu říká "kuchařka", akorát bych do textu pro upřesnění uvedl "vyšívaná kuchařka", aby nedošlo k záměně za kuchařskou knihu. Více k tématu například tady.


----------



## winpoj

Tak to mě vskutku překvapuje - vidím, že v oblasti kuchyňských závěsů mám značné mezery.

Omlouvám se za zavádějící odpověď.


----------



## werrr

Nevím proč, ale mně se tu na jazyk dere slovo *hospodyňka*. U slova *kuchařka* by mne nikdy nenapadlo o takovémto významu uvažovat.


----------



## Encolpius

Garin said:


> Ale ovšem, že se tomu říká "kuchařka", akorát bych do textu pro upřesnění uvedl "vyšívaná kuchařka", aby nedošlo k záměně za kuchařskou knihu. Více k tématu například tady.



Wow, thanks Garin, you are the best. Big help!


----------

